# 2010 Arctic Cat Lineup



## phreebsd

This was just filed weeks ago.
The thnundercat 950 is coming back again but now it has a 2UP brother, the TRV and also there is a Thundercat Mudpro model


----------



## Yesterday

tcat mudpro. yummy.


----------



## lilbigtonka

wow if the price isnt crazy i bet that thundercat mudpro is gonna be a heck of a bike as for sales. please let arctic cat rub off on kawi lol


----------



## DjScrimm

Thats what im screamin!!!!!!!:aargh4:


----------



## MTImodquad

lilbigtonka said:


> wow....please let arctic cat rub off on kawi lol


Need I say more!! :nutkick::fart:


----------



## phreebsd

i concede my opinion of arctic cat. they are really listening to the mudding community.
too bad kawasaki isnt.


----------



## FABMAN

Boy I don't know how they can get it to breath they must of made the snork bigger or something. i was talking with a guy that has a 700mp and he said they needed to redo the snork to get more air.


----------



## phreebsd

it did look tiny on the end from the pics.


----------



## Polaris425

cant wait to see the pics of this beast 1000 Mud Pro.....................


----------



## MTImodquad

My brother put a MP snorkel set up on his Tcat. There is one section of the air intake that he shaved, it looked like the mold was just off a bit.


----------



## muddnfool

there where 2 prototype thundercat mud pros at mud nats they entered i think all the mud bogs and they had to face each other in the finals the thing i dont like about the artic cat is the one brake lever thats too much power for ne brake lever


----------



## Polaris425

Polaris & Cat both have that... I actually liked it on my Polaris...


----------



## harmonsbrute

i bet the t-cat mud pro is gonna b around 13,000 14,000 since the tcat right now is around 11000 or so


----------



## Mall Crawler

You can get a 700 around here for less than $9k not including tax.


----------



## WoodBoy

two of my buddies that race for arctic cat has had there 2 up thundercat for a while now and they are both dominating locals and devin has moved up a long was in CMR points and he didnt get to start CMR till about a month ago


----------



## Masher

The msrp is going to be 12,500 on the MPTC 1000.


----------



## Guest

phreebsd said:


> i concede my opinion of arctic cat. they are really listening to the mudding community.
> too bad kawasaki isnt.


 
Yeah they are!! It's supprises me to no end that more companies haven't started doing this...:rant:


----------



## Guest

:haha: The "yeah they are" is referring to Arti Cat. FYI


----------



## Masher

When that bad boy comes out I'm going to be in line to snatch that 1000 MPTC up. Licking my chops...


----------



## phreebsd

i wonder if they will have those torque limiters on the axles like the thundercat has.


----------



## Masher

The sld? More than likely it will, it's one of the first mods you do. Weld it up and you are ready to go.


----------



## Yesterday

huh. someone explain this


----------



## Masher

Spike Load Dampener is what it's called. It is the achillies heel of the AC and must be modified to make you not look silly in even the smallest of holes. From what I have gathered it's like having a clutch in the rear diff only. This will slip and send all the power to the front and blow the front diff to pieces with the smallest of tires from what I've read. If you romp on it and load it up the sld will slip like a clutch and the rear stops turning. AC put it in the rear to protect the axles and the diff but didn't put it in the front. It's a major problem if you have a heavy thumb becase no matter how hard you twist on it you will just hear grinding once it activates. Then if you don't let off you are at a high risk to smoke the front diff.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hmm, that's the first I've heard of this. I don't ride with many A/C's


----------



## Masher

I've been hanging around the AC section since the 1000 Mud Pro was set to be released. I rode my buddies 700h1 with a 6" lift and 30 Backs while on a ride two weekends ago and really liked it. His bike would crawl and the bite with the Backs he could just creep through the hole and crawl out. I'm not getting rid of my Brute by no means but I really enjoyed the control you have with that super low gearing.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Yeah, they do have some nice low gearing. I rode a stock one, but that was it...and I'm just not an A/C fan...but, I bet that 1000 TCMP would be a BEAST!!


----------



## harmonsbrute

hate to say it. i might switch ot a mudpro...


----------



## Masher

I wasn't a fan either but they seem to be the only company targeting us. I just wish they would go ahead and rack the radiator.


----------



## zacksbf

Does anyone know what the MSRP on the 2010 650MP will be? I am assuming it would be a lot less than the 700 or 1000 since they are both EFI and the 650 should be the affordable option. At 7500 it would be an awesome bargain. I am not looking to get rid of the brute or I would be asking more about the 1000MP but instead something for the wife that is already modded enough that she could follow me around without me having to put a lot of mods into something for her. I am just a fan of the AC's because I want to support a company that will make something with MUD in the name and warranty it knowing that your mud riding it and not just claim abuse and thats not what its made to do and blah blah.


----------



## Bootlegger

I want a TRV 950...


----------



## zacksbf

I just found this write up on the price list of the 2010's

There is a 1000 Mud Pro which is pearl white. 35 degree cam in driven clutch, snorkel, bumpers, winch, 28x11-14 zilla's. It is in the longer wheel base (TRV) frame but has a rear rack set up for 1 up driving, still has footrests. MSRP $15,499

There is a 650 H1 Mud Pro, same cam in clutch. Green, no front rack, standard wheel base. MSRP $10,299

Otherwise there is the 450 H1 EFI being added, running in the '07 400 plastics, (as is 550, 650) 650 H1 is back (carb), and is coming only in black.
All have 2wd/4wd w/new diff lock switch. same racks as usual.

450 EFI MSRP: $8,199 cat green, green, red
550 EFI MSRP: $8,999 dark green
650 H1 MSRP: $8,599 black
700 H1 MSRP: $10,099 red

700 Diesel is back, 700 H1 TBX = ATV w/dump box, 300cc 2wd Utility, 

LE Editions - bumpers, winch, wheels (Apple Green): 1000cc, 700cc, 550cc,
SE Editions - wheels, paint (black): 1000cc, 366cc - has std. wheels but has windshield

TRV 400 black, 550 black, green, 700 black, 1000 black
TRV Cruiser - 700 sunset orange metallic, 1000 apple green and desert red


----------



## zacksbf

I hope these are Canadian prices or something because those all seem high. The 650 H1 carb model is more expensive than the Brute 750 EFI.


----------



## Masher

I'm probably going to get the Mud Pro 1000 TRV. Well 950.


----------



## zacksbf

ok that info was off the TrackShare forums and it is a Canadian ATV forum so those are not US prices. Wheeew.. Thank God!


----------



## zacksbf

Here are the US MSRP's for the mud pro's
650 -8,599.00
700 -9,899.00
1000 -12,999.00

Those are more what I was expecting! The 1000(950) looks sick in white.


----------



## Masher

I know that white is incredible. One of the factors in my decision making process.


----------



## phreebsd

13 grand is a lot of money!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

yeah you can buy and build a ***** for less than that (censored for AC riders)


----------



## Masher

Yea, but we don't pay 9k for Brutes so we won't pay retail for them either. It's 4 k more than a brute retails for with 250 more ccs and that bad to the bone TRV frame. 

This is sex on a stick for big daddy.


----------



## Masher

And guys when the new Brute comes out it's going to be in the 13k dollar price range as well. Can Am is getting it, AC will get it so Kawi will get it. 

I'm not a fan of AC seat because I'm so used to having my fat butt on that big plush seat.


----------



## Bootlegger

Dang...there getting as bad as Yamaha & Can-Am prices....lol


----------



## zacksbf

As Masher stated it all started with Can Am's high prices. Others are just going to jump on the wagon because if you can get it why not... At least AC came out with something totally new when they introduced their first 10,000 plus dollar bike by offering a 1,000. I agree that when the brute is totally redone it will jump above the 10K mark possibly as high as 12 or 13K.


----------



## drtj

Then it better have better seals,front diff made of something indestructible, a 950cc or more & no more rod bearing problems for starters


----------



## Masher

Yes, it better had. Man that white is sexy...


----------



## phreebsd

Nice ride there!


----------



## Masher

Yea, that TRV wheelbase is nice when you put the meats on. They just climb right out when that short wheelbase wants to stand straight up and dig in.


----------



## phreebsd

i wonder if you can remove the rear foot rests easily?


----------



## walker

looks like to me those rear foot rests are apart of the plastic....


----------



## phreebsd

well they might be handy for those times when we like/have to stand on the back fenders to weigh down the back in the deep stuff. Gets slippery up there sometimes especially working it in a hole. Those rear foot rests might be a good place to stand for that eating motion.


----------



## phreebsd

This 700 looks pretty good too!


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## Polaris425

yep


----------



## Masher

I'm with you phree, so much mud gets in the floorboards at times I bet small step would be a better foot placement when in a deep area.


----------



## Masher

I rode Tlanes with a guy on a 700 with 31 Laws and the low gearing 4.0s was a huge advantage. That thing was like a tractor as far as gearing if he wanted it to be. The 1000 will come with 3.1s but I'm thinking the 3.6s would be clutch in it.


----------



## Bootlegger

What happened to all the MST's that use to be on them? Did they get smart and go with Zilla's instead?


----------



## Masher

Yes they come with 14" wheels and Zillas. Not like they will be on there long though.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

That 1000 MP looks awesome in white!! Hmmmm.....


----------



## Bootlegger

Masher said:


> Yes they come with 14" wheels and Zillas. Not like they will be on there long though.


 
Nope...if it was mine it would have 30x9x14 Silverbacks and the floorboards off.:rockn:


----------



## Masher

I'm no pit racer so give me the 31s. I like the lip on the back rack as well, it seems I'm always digging a toe into my brute rack when going deep. 

Dale, this is going to be a nasty bike for sure. Most of the kinks have been worked out on the current Thundercat as well. I can't wait to go and demo one.


----------



## coker6365

From my understanding, High Lifter could not keep up with production on the MST's so Arctic Cat went with the 14" Zillas.

The floor boards are easily removed, only takes a T30 torx and a 10mm wrench. They have a decent aluminum frame under the floor boards that you can bolt the foot pegs back on to.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Masher said:


> I'm no pit racer so give me the 31s. I like the lip on the back rack as well, it seems I'm always digging a toe into my brute rack when going deep.
> 
> Dale, this is going to be a nasty bike for sure. Most of the kinks have been worked out on the current Thundercat as well. I can't wait to go and demo one.


 Not sure I could ever put myself on a CAT, but that 1000 TCMP is definitely a B**A** bike. I'll gonna have to do some more research on this one...:rockn:


----------



## MTImodquad

Bootlegger said:


> Nope...if it was mine it would have 30x9x14 Silverbacks and the floorboards off.:rockn:


I have a set of 30" silver backs on CL's I'll sell ya, I personally don't like them as much as 29.5" outlaws on CL's. 



Masher said:


> I rode Tlanes with a guy on a 700 with 31 Laws and the low gearing 4.0s was a huge advantage. That thing was like a tractor as far as gearing if he wanted it to be. The 1000 will come with 3.1s but I'm thinking the 3.6s would be clutch in it.


I have 3:6's in mine, I an thinking about going back to 3:1's. I am still tuning my clutching, but right now it seems like I am wasting the power the Tcat motor has to offer.


----------



## Bootlegger

MTImodquad said:


> I have a set of 30" silver backs on CL's I'll sell ya, I personally don't like them as much as 29.5" outlaws on CL's.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3:6's in mine, I an thinking about going back to 3:1's. I am still tuning my clutching, but right now it seems like I am wasting the power the Tcat motor has to offer.


 
I will need the Mud Pro 1000 to go with them....lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Been doing some research on the A/C 1000 TCMP. Are they in the dealerships yet? The dealers near me don't have them listed. They have either the Thundercat 1000 or the 700 MP. But they do not have the 1000 TCMP yet... 

What kinda price tag are we looking at on the 1000 TCMP? anyone???


----------



## phreebsd

Lookin like 12 to 13ish


----------



## Bootlegger

These prices are getting outta hand.


----------



## phreebsd

yeah they are. The "high end bikes" are now approaching twice the cost of a "normal" bike.


----------



## walker

talked to the dealer today they getting there's mid nov or early dec ... but i forgot to ask the price....


----------

